# Best Buy/Magnolia Blowing Out Martin Logan Prefaces



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I just wanted to bring to everyones attention that BB/Magnolia is absolutely blowing out the 1500 Dollar Prefaces for around 600 Dollars a pair. Here is Martin Logan's Page for the Preface: http://www.martinlogan.com/products/preface

While not Electrostatic Models, the Prefaces do use a Ribbon like Tweeter (ATF) and at the price you are paying, you can honestly keep them a few years and get back most if not all of your money.

BB/Magnolia does this with certain Models and currently the Martin Logan's are the discontinued product which they are truly blowing out. At that price, they are well worth an audition.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Was this printed on a tag or hand-written? May not be available at every Best Buy/Mag. Seems like quite a good deal, likely below dealer cost knowing speaker margins.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Martin Logan, that is one brand I don't think I have ever had the pleasure of listening too, certainly seems like a bargain JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Marshall, I am pretty sure it is in the Computers as I know folks from all over the Country who have grabbed these Speakers for almost identical prices around 300 Dollars each. 

It is well below Dealer Price and Independent ML Dealers will not offer prices anywhere close to this.
Then again, many Independent ML Dealers only carry the ESL Series and Reserve ESL Series and not the Design Series which the Prefaces are.

Magnolia just seems to do this on certain items. Be it the Pioneer SC-25 and SC-27 or Pioneer BDP-05, they literally sell these items for well below Dealer Cost.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## villastrangiato (Apr 15, 2010)

These are excellent buys. ML has actually discontinued the Preface - a newer version (not necessarily better - but potentially just cheaper to build) has replaced it. So Magnolia is actually blowing these out the door at pretty ridiculous prices. They don't have a whole lot of them left. So if you're fortunate enough to find a pair and you're in the market for speakers in the 500 to $750 range - you'll be hard pressed to find a better buy. I've heard these units and they have excellent performance that rivals the best available from Magnolia. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with you about the general direction of the Motion Series. I mention that the Preface has been discontinued in the last paragraph of my initial post. Sorry if I did not make it clear. The prices on the Prefaces are so good and I know people all over the Country that found them that I figured I would bring this to everyone's attention.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

If it is the same speaker I saw at BB it was a very interesting design of the tweeter. Looks like they put a small waveguide on a NEO3. It sounded pretty good but it is hard to tell in BB.  

Matt


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Martin Logan calls it the Folded Motion Tweeter. It does look interesting. It is amazing as a longtime ML Owner to see them now selling Speakers for 400 Dollars a pair. It appears the Motion Series uses a Plastic Cabinet which is interesting. I must say the initial reviews have been positive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bensamp (Apr 25, 2010)

I picked up on that deal last week I scored the Encore TF center speaker for 199.99 and the Prefaces for 249.00 each and picked a Yamaha RX-V1065 open box for 619.00 to round out my H/T update.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ben, welcome to HomeTheaterShack. Also, very well played sir. You got simply amazing deals on what you purchased. You will truly have the option of keeping the Preface's and Encore for a few years and getting back all if not the vast majority of what you spent selling on Audiogon should the upgrade bug strike again. Awesome buys.

If the Yamaha is not to your liking, Accessories4less has a great price on B-Stock Onkyo TX-NR1007's for 899. (1600 MSRP) This is still a current Model and offers THX Ultra2 Plus, Audyssey MultEQ XT, 9.2 configuration (9 full Channels of Amplification and dual Subwoofer Outputs. Not that the TX-SR876 is unavailable, the TX-NR1007 is my favorite sub 1000 Dollar AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

They are some great prices on the Onkyo's JJ :yikes:


----------



## bensamp (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello,
I just retired two Onkyo receivers, gave one to my son for his room and the other gave up the ghost. My wife and I just brought a new home last November and during the H/T set up I killed the right channel of my TX-DS575. So when the rebate check arrived she got half and I got half, I took my half and revamped my entire system. I went to Sears and got a Samsung UN46B7000 for $1600 on sale went back two weeks later the price was reduced another $300.00 so they gave me 300.00 back in cash. It was just being in the right place at the right time

I like my Yamaha but I'm not a big fan, I have had my eye on the TX-NR807 and the TX-NR 1007 and trying to catch a good deal on either one, Best Buy had the M/L Source on sale for $869.00 been keeping a keen eye on them also. Would the Source speaker be a good starting point for me, I would like to buy the sources for music only. My living room is 14x28 and my "man cave" is only 10x13 so I don't think the Sources would do good in that small venue.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Source's are a Electrostatic Speaker and really are special. I highly recommend auditioning and at that price procuring them. That is if it is 869 for the pair as that is an amazing price.

Here is a good explanation of how ESL Speakers work:http://www.martinlogan.com/learn/what-are-electrostats.php
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bensamp (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello,

I wish that they were that price for the pair, I am headed back over there this thursday to give a listen and take my check book just in case I can get the price at or under $800.00 each. Btw thanks for the link.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Sources are really nice Speakers. Even better that you would get the 5 year Warranty that you would not get if purchased new.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## klinger886 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi! I was noticing that these speakers are specc'ed at 4ohms. I just got the pio 9040txh receiver. I am new to HT but just got a new TV and reciever this year. I've been keeping my eyes peeled for good speaker deals. I could jump on this but need advice on how to hook these up to my system.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While the Prefaces are 4 Ohm Speakers, they are not a terribly demanding load like Martin Logan's Electrostatic Speakers are. And the good thing about the AVR you have is that it is equipped with preamp outputs which facilitates the addition of outboard Amplification should you feel the need for more power.

The great thing about buying from BB is that you have a 30 Day Return Policy (longer if RZ Member) so if the Speakers are not to your liking or too difficult to drive, returning could not possibly be easier.
Considering the amazing price, I would jump on them if available in your area.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

